# German " Paper Panzers "



## gkscalemodels (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello out there !

Anyone into building or discussing German " Paper Panzer " kits and conversion kits ?

GK:wave:


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

I haven't done any paper kits, but they have come a LONG way.


----------



## gkscalemodels (Sep 19, 2009)

All that I can say is W O W !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you so much for putting that You Tube in ! ! !

EVERYONE into military kit building should see this ! ! ! 

BIG THANK YOU !!!

GK


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 24, 2000)

Very neat paper model, even if it's not a paper panzer. Tracked down some more information- the truck is a kit, and there is some discussion of this build at:
http://www.kartonbau.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=11054&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=1
for those who are interested. The tread pieces are laser cut- I was wondering what the heck kind of craft punch would make those shapes...


----------



## gkscalemodels (Sep 19, 2009)

I have up in my photos a couple of my " paper panzers " . They are a 46' Jagdpanther II and a 46' Tiger II . I think I am the only one who has ever looked at them ! My photos arn't the best ( blame the camera and the photographer - me ) , but at least I did put up some pics . I am now scratching my head and asking the question ; why are there so few photos of built military kits up in/on this website ? The SciFi guys have tons of em' up in the photos area of this website , and they are but a speck of the total kit building community , including this website ! Is there another website out there , just dedicated to military kit builders , and that's where everyone goes to discuss kits , issues , subjects ( including " paper panzers " ) , and post photos ?

GK


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow is right! Amazingly detailed kit, and its paper! 

Nice work on your tanks, GK :thumbsup: This site tends towards the sci-fi side of the hobby for sure. There are a couple of armor kit forums I've found, but I have the links at home. If no one else posts any by the time I get home I'll look them up for you. 

I know Fine Scale Modeler has forums on their site, I don't know how much military is there, though I would assume a bunch since thats seems to be the mags main focus


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

Absolutely amazing!!! Great Post!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I made this July 1945 production King Tiger using CMD's excellent resin and metal conversion for the Tamiya King Tiger. Its sort of a paper-Panzer. The Germans had a number of production improvements scheduled to be introduced to King Tiger assembly lines in July, 1945. Some of the sub components had already been built or introduced already when the War ended.

I don't have great pics of the model, but this shows what you get...

CMD provides an all new, complete resin turret with metal gun barrel, new upper hull, and a set of metal Friul final type King Tiger tracks and drive sprocket wheels.










The final King Tiger version was to have a revised engine deck with a larger, three-piece engine hatch versus the smaller one piece hatch. The fan housings were revised. I added the proposed shrapnel shields already tested on the Panther and King Tiger (largely since I did not have any photo-etch screens that would fit the revised engine deck). The shrapnel shields were made from plastic sheet with styrene rod "bolt" heads.










The final turret had stereoscopic range finders, similar to those used in the 1950s on the US M-47 and M-48 Patton tanks. The ring for the turret AA machine gun was deleted, in favor of a simple post mount. This was already in use on the Panther in 1945. Loops for fixing foliage and camo netting were also added to the turret, as on the Panther.










The model was painted with the excellent Gunze Aqueous Hobby Color panzer colors, and the pattern was mased with Tamiya Tape. I used some assorted photo-etch for the tool clips, tow rope brackets, etc. The model was weathered with Mig pigments and the crew is a (nice!) Verlinden set.


----------



## gkscalemodels (Sep 19, 2009)

hedorah59 said:


> Wow is right! Amazingly detailed kit, and its paper!
> 
> Nice work on your tanks, GK :thumbsup: This site tends towards the sci-fi side of the hobby for sure. There are a couple of armor kit forums I've found, but I have the links at home. If no one else posts any by the time I get home I'll look them up for you.
> 
> I know Fine Scale Modeler has forums on their site, I don't know how much military is there, though I would assume a bunch since thats seems to be the mags main focus


Any luck on those armor kit forum links ?

GK


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

gkscalemodels said:


> Any luck on those armor kit forum links ?
> 
> GK



Doh! Thanks for the remind! 

Both of those were listed in a couple of Osprey modeling books I have:

http://www.armorama.com/

http://www.missing-lynx.com/dg.htm (The announcements are old, but the forums are recent)


One I recently came across, haven't visited it much yet:

http://www.planetarmor.com/


Here is a link that I found on planetarmor. I haven't read through it yet, but 33 pages of posts on paper panzers! :

http://www.ww2incolor.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3292


I hope some of these help


----------



## gkscalemodels (Sep 19, 2009)

hedorah59 said:


> Doh! Thanks for the remind!
> 
> Both of those were listed in a couple of Osprey modeling books I have:
> 
> ...


Oh Boy ! 

Thank you so much Hedorah59 !

GK


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

djnick - That King Tiger looks fantastic! The close up of the turret top is especially cool, your weathering is definitely top-notch. :thumbsup:

As far as paper panzers, I tend to be more interested in 'battle used' models rather than 'drawing board' designs, but a good armor build is a good armor build - Its all good to me


----------

